# Hello from Lexington, SC



## dhood (May 26, 2008)

Welcome, after the queen has been released and the cage removed, I normally check back in a week or so to see if she has started laying. Being that its your first hives, youll probally have the urge to take a quick peek at them more often than needed.  It wont hurt a thing. Youll learn alot watching them build up the first year. Daniel,


----------

